# Attn: KV-1 Owners!



## Poison_Us (Dec 3, 2009)

The APBCA is on an active search to verify 4 issues of the KV-1 so they can update the chart.  2 sizes are on the list and 2 were found in a want ad.

 All 4 of these sizes are embossed POISON on both sides.

 4, 4 1/4, 5 1/2 & 6 1/2

 If you have any of these, take a picture with the measuring device of you choice and post them in this thread.
 Thank you.


----------



## glass man (Dec 3, 2009)

I ONCE HAD A K-9 IN MY HOUSE,BUT IT WAS A DOG THE PO-POS BROUGHT IN TO LOOK AROUND.[8|] JAMIE


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

A KV-1 is triangular with a round back


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks like this, except they're looking for it to say poison on two panels


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 3, 2009)

front view


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2009)

Mine has Poison on both panels but it is 3 5/8.


----------



## athometoo (Dec 3, 2009)

dang now i gotta get out the box again . but i gotta know ,you know . sam


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 3, 2009)

HAHA!! That's exactly why I put up all those shelves in my bedroom, Sam! []


----------



## athometoo (Dec 3, 2009)

i have kids remember . although i guess i could build cardboard shelves in the boxes  haha[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks, BD.  I was under the presumption that after my write up on the KV-1, everyone already knew what one looked like.  Sorry, Lobe...


----------



## beendiggin (Dec 4, 2009)

No problem.  A picture is worth a thousand words....plus some people can't read, they need pictures.


----------



## dcfc3579 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have one that reads poison on both sides but it measures 4Â¾â€


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for looking, Capsoda & DCFC....

 Anyone else have any luck?


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Dec 5, 2009)

My biggest is 4 7/8"....


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 6, 2009)

Doesn't have to be your biggest, just one of the sizes that the club is looking for.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2009)

Think we found the 4", if the seller is correct on the measurements.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/poison-bottle_W0QQitemZ300374767457QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efbb3761


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 7, 2009)

DOH!  False alarm.  He posted it as 4", but now it's exactly 3 5/8.  Close, but no ciggy.  Oh well, back to looking.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Dec 7, 2009)

Poison_Us - it doesn't count if it's machine made, right?  I have one (not sure yet the exact measurements), AND it's attic mint!  Pellets, cotton, and cork still in it, but it's machine made.  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 8, 2009)

No it doesn't matter, they came in BIMAL and ABM.  Just that yours is a later issue is all.  But if you have one that is complete, that's what makes is special.  So measure away.


----------

